# X Rays and medical report



## Pitadeon (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello, does anyone know if Home Affairs accept X rays and medical report from my country of origin ,if i have both documents translated to English made by a sworn translator?? I would like to apply for PR ,thanks


----------

